

Show HN: Syncr lets you check email, Facebook, Twitter, send SMS all in one app. - 10dpd

Syncr lets you check email, Facebook, Twitter, send SMS all in one app. Swipe right / left to quickly catch up on content for the day.<p>http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/syncr-sms-email-facebook-twitter/id534866624?mt=8
======
10dpd
Clickable: [http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/syncr-sms-email-facebook-
twit...](http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/syncr-sms-email-facebook-
twitter/id534866624?mt=8)

------
jessepollak
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submit>

------
yottoy
It's a test.

~~~
veb
What's it supposed to test?

~~~
antidoh
The UI.

